# Electrics



## sobo (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am a new motorhomer bought a n/b arto 2003 and i am trying to find a good mechanic or garage to deal with my cambelt and full service and have some niggles with lights not working, camera not working etc.
your help would be welcome.

sobo.

p.s live in camberley...surrey.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump up.
Ray.


----------

